# Kindles



## AbbiK (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,
Have a question about kindles here in the UAE ( yes I know there have been lots of postings about this subject but I can't find the answer to my question...)
I have been using the kindle app on my I phone since I arrived without any problems to purchase books.....until last Monday when it is started refusing to download anything. I have a uk amazon account and am using uk band cards to purchase the books and have changed nothing. Have also tried delete the app and reloading it. 
Any help would be much appreciated......


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Is this the Kindle Fire? Virgin here in Dubai are selling grey market imports, they have only been released in America which is why nothing works without a US Amazon account. I was given on for Christmas and was furious when discovered all this.

I emailled Amazon and they said, take it back and get a refund. They ignored any further emails as to why a retailler like Virgin was selling it here.

If anyone is looking a Kindle fire here - the streaming movies/tv don't work and Amazon's app store doesn't work. I'm able to by books via the web browser and have side loaded some apps. You have to root it though is you want to install the Android market place.


----------



## AbbiK (Feb 20, 2011)

No it is just the kindle app on my I phone. I can see the purchase in my kindle library but it won't download. My husband's has stopped working on his I phone too. Happened on the same day. Was thinking my only option was to get a basic kindle, rather than kindle fire, and use it through the VPN as perhaps they have somehow realised we are in the UAE


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Most probably something wrong with your set-up, I have just downloaded on both iPhone and iPad the same book I purchased on my Kindle without any issue.

I don't need VPN or anything special, using same Amazon account that was set up in US years ago. I have never had any access issue with Amazon the whole time I live outside of US...


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

AbbiK said:


> No it is just the kindle app on my I phone. I can see the purchase in my kindle library but it won't download. My husband's has stopped working on his I phone too. Happened on the same day. Was thinking my only option was to get a basic kindle, rather than kindle fire, and use it through the VPN as perhaps they have somehow realised we are in the UAE


Hmm not sure if this is related but I have a similar issue trying to get the Kindle app on the iPad. iTunes refuses to load (Your request could not be completed) when I click on the Amazon link (although the appstore works fine otherwise) and I found this article which suggests that Apple's App Store is restricting Amazon's use of the Kindle application on the iPad (presumably to protect their iPad territory in the face of the new Kindle touch or fire or whatever it is called). There is a "new touch-optimised version of Amazon's Kindle Store specifically for the iPad browser" which also allows you to read books:

Amazon's Kindle Store and Cloud Reader optimized for iPad use | The Verge

the reader can be found here

https://read.amazon.com/ (I hope this also works with the iPhone - I have it as a bookmark now)

Personally I don't find it as good as reading on a Kindle device or even Apple's built in book reader but hey, it works. I haven't tried it for shopping for new books but I expect it works as well.

So - it would seem that in our Brave New Globalised World, the good old corporate emnities are still doing their best to stifle free enterprise through cross platform applications and cross border trade. Grrr


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

OP, I am having the same issue... I have a Kindle (e-ink) and an Amazon account and as long as I was connected to the internet (via WiFi) I had no issues with getting books. Recently, I have purchased books from Amazon directly and the books fail to show up on the Kindle. Don't know why either, I sent a message to Amazon for them to look into it. Will post back.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I was planning on getting my parents a kindle 3g + wifi(the one with the keypad). Is the problem only for Kindle Fire or all Kindle variants?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Kindle 3G works with the Sprint in the US. Might not work in the desert or you might be looking at some massive fees.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Kindle 3G works fine over here. I have one that I bought in the US and download books over both 3G and wifi. The 3G in the US is provided by AT&T, not Sprint. So far I have found that the 3G works throughout most the GCC, India, Singapore, France, Netherlands, and Germany. There may be a few other countries that I've forgotten.


----------

